#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Центр випассаны в России

## Дорждрак

Свою первую 11-дневную сессию випассаны Гоенки я проходил в Дхармашринге, под Катманду.
При этом я пришёл к тому выводу, что каждый человек, претендующий, чтобы серьезно продвигаться  духовным путём, должен минимум раз в год проходить 11-дневную випассану, независимо от конфессий и предпочтений. Сам я, к примеру, отнюдь не будист-дхеравадинец, а, скорее шиваит. И сейчас вот готовлюсь на сессию в Дерадун (Уттаракханд, Индия).

Это просто базовая техника, очень простая, хотя и суровая (а потому, вероятно,  далеко не всех устраивает).   Любые споры или нововведения тут неуместны, поскольку она была известна много раньше времени Шакьмуни Будды. (Говоря от себя, я  даже бы несколько подсократил записи Гоенки, обязательные для прослушивания на курсах). Помимо того, в ряде случаев випассана незаменима как терапевтическая процедура (и в таком качестве широко применяется в Индии, на добровольной основе для наркоманов, алкоголиков и заключённых).
Что ещё сильно говорит в пользу Гоенки - это безупречная организация в его центрах, и строгое следование традиции (в частности, запрещается взымать какую-либо плату за випассану, кроме как добровольное пожертвование от уже прошедших сессию, и получивших от неё положительный эффект).

При этом обидно, что в России випассана как метод малоизвестна (благодаря немногим активистам), сведения о ней распространяются противоречивые, и нет до сих пор  настоящего Центра (а ведь Гоенка создал их множество в 30 странах мира!). 

Предлагаю всем заинтересованных лицам искать спонсоров, и построить большой российский центр там где потеплее, в районе Сочи.
Организацию и переговоры с Гоенкой могу взять на себя.

Для контакта обращайтесь по е-мейлу (sen-senmur на яндексе).

"Cтарый ученик"

----------

Аньезка (23.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я за !Если-бы возможно было-бы в Бурятии,в городе Кяхта я бы с удовольствием отдал свое жилое помещение под такие благородные дела!!!И не "дхеравадинец", а тхеравадин т.е следующий по пути изначального Учения и Слова Будды!

----------


## Ануруддха

Вообще Випассана по Гоенке - это широкоизвестный в России метод. По плотности проведения ретритов они наверное обходят любые другие буддийские российские центры: http://www.ru.dhamma.org/Raspisanie.htm. Насколько я понимаю у них нет своего ретритного центра, но в российских условиях в этом есть как свои минусы так и свои плюсы. 

Во всяком случае с вашими благими намернениями необходимо начать сотрудничество с московским центром Випассаны.

----------

Аньезка (23.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да-да, знаем, знаем. Зачем нужен Будда, если есть Гоенка..

----------


## PampKin Head

> и построить большой российский центр там где потеплее, в районе Сочи.


А попроще мест в России нет?

----------

Читтадхаммо (24.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А попроще мест в России нет?


Сочи в связи с будущей олимпиадой будет непосильно дорог,сложности будут во всем .Если на Байкале то здесь тоже туристическая зона образуется,  и земли давно раскуплены на побережье.

----------


## Дорждрак

С курсами, которые имеют место у нас, я знаком мало. Конечно, какие-то курсы проводятся, но эти люди скорее всего имеют лишь начальное представление о випассане.

Напомню, что в традиции Гоенки имеющие право вести курсы advansed teachers сами должны пройти не менее трёх 10-дневных, двух 21-дневных и один полный 60-дневный ритрит (под руководством самого Гоенки), на этом послледнем, как говорят, практикуется также созерцание трупа.

Если наш человек, преположим, постоянно крутится в заботах в большом городе, той же Москве, а потом едёт вести курс випассаны, какой настрой от него может передаться ученикам?

В индийских и непальских центрах очень большое значение имеют создаваемая там обстановка и атмосфера,  настрой персонала, который обычно в них постоянно живёт, вегетарианская пища, готовящаяся на кухнях их поварами и т.п.

(А как пишется слово "тхеравада" это мне, конечно, хорошо известно, просто в тексте опечатка).

----------

Читтадхаммо (24.05.2010)

----------


## Дорждрак

> А попроще мест в России нет?


Дело в том, что я сам из Сочи, и эти места на Кавказе мне прекрасно известны... Хостинский и Лазеревский районы, Туапсе и Геленджик ещё не так плотно освоены.

Байкал или там Алтай, может, конечно хорошо, но 50-градусные морозы зимой, необходимость постоянно находиться в закрытых помещениях, комары летом   :Cry: 

Недаром медитация исторически  прижилась лучше в тёплых районах планеты   :Big Grin: 

В первоначальном христианстве эта техника была также хорошо известна, она называлась византийским исихазмом (умным деланием), но впоследствии оказалась заброшена...

----------


## Aion

> Байкал или там Алтай, может, конечно хорошо, но 50-градусные морозы зимой, необходимость постоянно находиться в закрытых помещениях, комары летом...


Из парилки, да в ледяную реку - что с этим сравнится? К тому же, например, на Алтае полно мест, где нет комаров, прекрасные условия для ретритов + фантастическая по красоте природа и чистейший воздух.

----------

Читтадхаммо (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> С курсами, которые имеют место у нас, я знаком мало. Конечно, какие-то курсы проводятся, но эти люди скорее всего имеют лишь начальное представление о випассане.
> 
> Если наш человек, преположим, постоянно крутится в заботах в большом городе, той же Москве, а потом едёт вести курс випассаны, какой настрой от него может передаться ученикам?


Курсы по Гоенке проходят в России, если не ошибаюсь, уже более 10 лет, поэтому люди которые их проводят (организуют) думаю имеют некоторое представление о Випассане  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Курсы проводят иностранцы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Курсы по Гоенке проходят в России, если не ошибаюсь, уже более 10 лет, поэтому люди которые их проводят (организуют) думаю имеют некоторое представление о Випассане . Курсы проводят иностранцы.



Первый официальный курс был *в 1994-м году, в Питере*. Итого, *16 лет*.

----------


## Дорждрак

> Из парилки, да в ледяную реку



а потом водочки  :Cool: 
но это уже и есть "другой буддизм", северный тантрический "буддизм" шаманистского толка

----------

Читтадхаммо (24.05.2010)

----------


## Дорждрак

> Курсы проводят иностранцы.



поcмотрите Вашу же ссылку http://www.ru.dhamma.org/coordinates.htm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aion

> а потом водочки 
> но это уже и есть "другой буддизм", северный тантрический "буддизм" шаманистского толка


Извините, но про водочку - это Ваши фантазии. И где Вы нашли в моём сообщении северный тантрический "буддизм" шаманистского толка? Буддизм вообще "другим" не бывает: либо Вы следуете Дхарме, либо нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Свою первую 11-дневную сессию випассаны Гоенки я проходил в Дхармашринге, под Катманду.
> При этом я пришёл к тому выводу, что каждый человек, претендующий, чтобы серьезно продвигаться  духовным путём, должен минимум раз в год проходить 11-дневную випассану, независимо от конфессий и предпочтений. Сам я, к примеру, отнюдь не будист-дхеравадинец, а, скорее шиваит. И сейчас вот готовлюсь на сессию в Дерадун (Уттаракханд, Индия).


Если вы шиваит, о какой чистой Дхамме на ваших занятиях может идти речь?



> Это просто базовая техника, очень простая, хотя и суровая (а потому, вероятно,  далеко не всех устраивает).


Это не просто базовая техника. Самма сати и самма самати имеют ценность в контексте Восьмеричного пути. В частности, должны быть подкреплены Самма диттхи. Без этого они не более, чем психотерапия.



> Любые споры или нововведения тут неуместны, поскольку она была известна много раньше времени Шакьмуни Будды.


Уже принципиальная ошибка. С таким подходом вам нельзя преподавать Дхамму.



> Что ещё сильно говорит в пользу Гоенки - это безупречная организация в его центрах, и строгое следование традиции (в частности, запрещается взымать какую-либо плату за випассану, кроме как добровольное пожертвование от уже прошедших сессию, и получивших от неё положительный эффект).


Каково отношение в центрах Гоенки к тхеравадинской Сангхе?



> При этом обидно, что в России випассана как метод малоизвестна (благодаря немногим активистам), сведения о ней распространяются противоречивые, и нет до сих пор  настоящего Центра (а ведь Гоенка создал их множество в 30 странах мира!).


Весьма неплохо известна. Вот, например, в Латвии в этом году проводится 30 дневный затвор под руководством монаха, а не мирского инструктора.

----------

Zom (24.05.2010)

----------


## Дорждрак

> Извините, но про водочку - это Ваши фантазии.



поймите, я не против ни того ни другого, речь идёт только о самой *практике*





> Если вы шиваит, о какой чистой Дхамме на ваших занятиях может идти речь?



Во-первых, я не сказал, что уже имею квалификацию вести, или собираюсь в будущем вести занятия; во-вторых, речь идёт не о дхамме, а о той технике, которую преподаёт Гоенка.

Да, advansed teacher должен строго следовать дхамме, но техника Випассаны, как не устаёт подчёркивать Гоенка, не ограничивается религией.

Его учитель У Ба Кхин, будучи министром финансов Бирмы, ввёл обязательную11-дневную випассану раз в году для всех высших чиновников министерства, чем ему удалось значительно снизить коррупцию в стране       :Big Grin:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Сам я, к примеру, отнюдь не будист-дхеравадинец, а, скорее шиваит.  (Уттаракханд, Индия).
> 
>  Любые споры или нововведения тут неуместны, поскольку она была известна много раньше времени Шакьмуни Будды. 
> 
> "Cтарый ученик"


Про то ,что Випассаной можно заниматься не только буддистам но и всем желающим -правильный подход .А то ,что Випассана оторванная от буддизма это уже не Випассана, а скорее пранаяма или что-то среднее между индуизмом и буддизмом .Для Бурятии мне кажется идеальны именно Курсы Гоенки, не столь ордотоксальные для местных буддистов ,которые не прочь позаниматься реальной медитацией без отрыва от устоявшихся вглядов .Не все могут и хотят что-то менять в  свох религиозных устоях и вглядах.

----------


## Топпер

> Во-первых, я не сказал, что уже имею квалификацию вести, или собираюсь в будущем вести занятия; во-вторых, речь идёт не о дхамме, а о той технике, которую преподаёт Гоенка.


Если это не Дхамма, тогда при чём здесь буддийский форум?



> Да, advansed teacher должен строго следовать дхамме, но техника Випассаны, как не устаёт подчёркивать Гоенка, не ограничивается религией.


Гоенка - монах? Святой? Или просто активный мирянин, создавшую свою собственную структуру? Каково основание того, что мы должны принимать его точку зрения за истину в последней инстанции?



> Его учитель У Ба Кхин, будучи министром финансов Бирмы, ввёл обязательную11-дневную випассану раз в году для всех высших чиновников министерства, чем ему удалось значительно снизить коррупцию в стране


И при чём здесь коррупция? Вы так и не ответили на вопрос о том, как Гоенка относится к тхеравадинской Сангхе?

----------

Zom (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Просьба не смешивать в теме отношение к Гоенке и организацию проекта. Весь оффтопик будет удален или снесен в другую тему!

----------


## Aion

> поймите, я не против ни того ни другого, речь идёт только о самой *практике*


Для практики Дхармы ничего, кроме намерения практиковать не нужно, ни в Сочи, ни в Онгудае, ни в Капилавасту...

----------


## Дорждрак

> Про то ,что Випассаной можно заниматься не только буддистам но и всем желающим -правильный подход .А то ,что Випассана оторванная от буддизма это уже не Випассана, а скорее пранаяма или что-то среднее между индуизмом и буддизмом .Для Бурятии мне кажется идеальны именно Курсы Гоенки, не столь ордотоксальные для местных буддистов ,которые не прочь позаниматься реальной медитацией без отрыва от устоявшихся вглядов .Не все могут и хотят что-то менять в  свох религиозных устоях и вглядах.


По-моему, не приходится сомневаться в том, что Гоенка убеждённый буддист. Это уникальная личность - мирянин и сын богатого индийского бизнесмена, тем не менее решивший посвятить свою жизни распространению изначального учения Випассаны.




> Гоенка - монах? Святой? Или просто активный мирянин, создавшую свою собственную структуру? Каково основание того, что мы должны принимать его точку зрения за истину в последней инстанции?


Началось с того, что в юности он мучился от сильных болей в позвоночнике, ездил по лучшим врачам и курортам Европы, и всё без толку. 
как-то, молодым человеком будучи по делам в Бирме, он встречался с У Ба Кхином, и тот посоветовал ему пройти у него курс випассаны.  
Через неделю сидения он полностью избавился от боли, наверно, развязались какие-то старые кармические связи, и, приехав в Индию, с благословения У Ба Кхина Гоенка организовал свой собственный центр.
Какая традиция у парамгуру Гоенки, сведений у меня нет, но это ли важно?
Побывайте сами на курсах Гоенки (желательно не в Латвии, а в Удайгири     :Wink:   )

----------


## Топпер

> Началось с того, что в юности он мучился от сильных болей в позвоночнике, ездил по лучшим врачам и курортам Европы, и всё без толку. 
> как-то, молодым человеком будучи по делам в Бирме, он встречался с У Ба Кхином, и тот посоветовал ему пройти у него курс випассаны.  
> Через неделю сидения он полностью избавился от боли, наверно, развязались какие-то старые кармические связи, и, приехав в Индию, с благословения У Ба Кхина Гоенка организовал свой собственный центр.
> Какая традиция у парамгуру Гоенки, сведений у меня нет, но это ли важно?


Вообще говоря, важно.   У него неплохой метод и хороший организаторский талант. Но, думаю, что не стоит предавать ему большей роли, чем он заслуживает. Потому, что когда Гоенку начинают ставить на пъедестал, равнять с большими Аджанами. Не знаю, правильно ли это.  

Хотя отдам ему должное. Его курсы випассаны в России - весьма хороши. Сам часто советую людям на них ехать.



> Побывайте сами на курсах Гоенки (желательно не в Латвии, а в Удайгири


Благодарю. Пока мне  хватает и моих затворов.

На этом своё участие в данной теме заканчиваю.

----------


## PampKin Head

Был курсе в Dhamma Sikhara Meditation Centre (Himachal Pradesh). 

Из принципиальных отличий: природа, плохая еда (на тот момент), стационарное (а не съемное место).

----------


## Дорждрак

Я живу в Индии уже два года. Сознание за это время изменилось так, будто прошла ещё одна жизнь. Видимо, от места многое зависит.

Некоторые западники (знаю, например, одного американского профессора философии на пенсии) живут годами в индийских ашрамах, а ведь в тех же Штатах, Канаде и Европе  всевозможных ашрамов полно, с теми же индусами.
И это несмотря на "плохую еду" (хотя мне лично еда в ашрамах нравится), жару, пыль, постоянные индийские накладки и неувязки...

----------


## PampKin Head

Ничего, вернетесь назад - все встанет на свои места. )

----------

Raudex (24.05.2010), Саша П. (24.05.2010)

----------


## Дорждрак

*а зачем?*  :Smilie:

----------


## Саша П.

> Ничего, вернетесь назад - все встанет на свои места. )


Очень мудрое замечание. Плюс один.

Можно летать "туда" за знаниями, жить где-то подолгу, но трансформация, хошь-нихошь, почему-то происходит / или не происходит / "здесь". Несмотря ни на что.
И не так уж все гладко, как оказывается.

Почему-то.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно летать "туда" за знаниями, жить где-то подолгу, но трансформация, хошь-нихошь, почему-то происходит / или не происходит / "здесь". Несмотря ни на что.
> И не так уж все гладко, как оказывается.
> Почему-то.


О трансформации чего именно речь и как её наступление достоверно определяется?
И есть какая-то реальная статистика по таким трансформациям, уже произошедшим "там" и здесь?

----------


## Саша П.

> О трансформации чего именно речь и как её наступление достоверно определяется?
> И есть какая-то реальная статистика по таким трансформациям, уже произошедшим "там" и здесь?


Действительно. Как-то не подумал.

Где статистика ?! В открытых источниках....

----------


## Юй Кан

А ссылку дать на открытые Саше П. источники статистики, с комментами, о какой именно и чего конкретно трансформации речь? : )

----------


## Саша П.

> А ссылку дать на открытые Саше П. источники статистики, с комментами, о какой именно и чего конкретно трансформации речь? : )


???
Тут собс-сно тема о випассане...
Как водится с отступлениями про вообще.


Трансформация же...
Ну, граждане медитирующие стремятся обрести плод своих усилий. Можно предположить, что  кто-то  и обретает. Кто-то в  этой жизни,  кто-то благодаря заслугам  - потом.

Но вроде , если человек, садясь в лотос, не намеревается измениться, то на фига он вообще-то время тратит на всякую ерунду ?

И еще я вам вот что  скажу, как родному, статистики - нет.

----------


## Иван Петров

> *а зачем?*


А зачем привязываться к месту?

"Ехать медитировать в Индию - всё равно что ехать в Америку джинсы носить"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> ???
> Тут собс-сно тема о випассане...
> Как водится с отступлениями про вообще.


Именно на это и намекал: при чём какое-то "вообще" с претензией на некое знание статистики. : )




> И еще я вам вот что  скажу, как родному, статистики - нет.


Единственное, чего я на сей счёт не подозревал, так это того, что Саша П. будет со мною прям как родной. : )
А в свете скипнутых суждений о плодах могу, с Вашего позволения, допустить, что это либо моя, либо Ваша трансформация как плод сидения в лотосе. %))

----------


## Саша П.

> А зачем привязываться к месту?
> 
> "Ехать медитировать в Индию - всё равно что ехать в Америку джинсы носить"


Медитировать лучше дома, результаты устойчивее.

Учиться лучше там, где есть сильная традиция, то есть там, где лучше можно научиться.

 Но джинсы покупать лучше определенно в Америке:  настоящие, крепкие, красивые и недорогие.

----------

Иван Петров (24.05.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Именно на это и намекал: при чём какое-то "вообще" с претензией на некое знание статистики. : )
> Единственное, чего я на сей счёт не подозревал, так это того, что Саша П. будет со мною прям как родной. : )
> А в свете скипнутых суждений о плодах могу, с Вашего позволения, допустить, что это либо моя, либо Ваша трансформация как плод сидения в лотосе. %))


 Ничего не понял, но во избежание дальнейших  недоразумения, перечитайте, пожалуйста мое сообщение номер 27, на которое вы стали отвечать. 
Если вы, конечно, на него стали отвечать, а не вообще.

----------


## Дорждрак

Меньше мудрствуйте, читайте Дхаммападу, гуляйте по Индии,как представляется возможность, практикуйте випассану    :Big Grin: 

 А все проблемы от бабла   :Cool:

----------


## Саша П.

> А зачем привязываться к месту?


Подумалось, что привязка-то тут очень глубокая.

Место рождение и т.п. - это  же "видимая" совокупность кармических заслуг.

 Может быть более или менее благоприятным для совершенствования, но в целом - место рождения само по себе  очень значимый фактор определяющий прошлое. 
Да, великие могут осознанно рождаться и в самых мрачных местах, но то же великие.

Для обычного человека место рождения - это тяжкий груз Кармы, которую предстоит расхлебать. Вероятно, расхебав, и не остается привязанности к месту, что, конечно, не означает, что так уж нужно его  и покидать, просто нет  фрустраций по этому поводу.

Вариант "бросить все" и уехать гулять по Индии, ну так это же для самых продвинутых махасаттв.

----------


## Иван Петров

> А все проблемы от бабла


от блабла (=

----------

Raudex (24.05.2010), Zom (24.05.2010), Андрей Рэй (10.05.2017), Саша П. (24.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

ОК, оставим в покое и то, над чем "не подумал" и то, что "не понял". Давайте о конкретном грузе кармы, связанном с рождением в конкретном месте.




> Подумалось, что привязка-то тут очень глубокая.
> 
> Место рождение и т.п. - это  же "видимая" совокупность кармических заслуг.
> 
> Может быть более или менее благоприятным для совершенствования, но в целом - место рождения само по себе  очень значимый фактор определяющий прошлое. 
> Да, великие могут осознанно рождаться и в самых мрачных местах, но то же великие.


1. Место рождения не может быть "фактором, определяющим прошлое".
Оно -- *следствие* прошлого, но не более того.




> Для обычного человека место рождения - это тяжкий груз Кармы, которую предстоит расхлебать. Вероятно, расхебав, и не остается привязанности к месту, что, конечно, не означает, что так уж нужно его  и покидать, просто нет  фрустраций по этому поводу.


2. Место рождения -- это просто некая данность, не более того. Пример: родился человек (беру от фонаря) в СССР, в Узб. ССР. ВУЗ он закончил, допустим, в Харькове (Укр. ССР), а распределился в один из городов РСФСР. Потом СССР естественно распался. Что будем считать местом рождения этого человека: СССР, Узб. ССР, или некий конкретный город, обозначенный в пасе в кач-ве места рождения?
Это я ещё не рассматриваю многочисленные варианты с эмиграцией в тот или иной зарубеж, когда человек напрочь рвёт все связи с местом рождения и, случается, горя не знает... : )




> Вариант "бросить все" и уехать гулять по Индии, ну так это же для самых продвинутых махасаттв.


3. Откуда взялась фигура речи "уехать гулять по Индии", если речь идёт об учёбе/обучении, после чего -- неведомо что, если и назад не тянет, и нет направления учителя?

4. Наконец, какое отношение ко всему этому имеет випассана?

----------


## Саша П.

> Место рождения...следствие прошлого.


+1

----------


## Дорждрак

+1...

----------

